# Do you think there will be less drivers delivering?



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

I apologize for bringing up gas because it's been discussed so many times. Gas prices are raising and I feel like there will be some people quitting. Also, I hate to shit on newer drivers because seems like the newer drivers are getting prioritized over experienced drivers.

Because I'm on a bicycle, I don't have to worry about getting gas. 

With this circumstance happening, do you feel like people might stop delivering and hopefully the pay will increase for us as there may be a possibility of having less people out in the market?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Chrisskates808 said:


> Gas prices are raising and I feel like there will be some people quitting.


Biden?!?… 😃


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Pay increase?😅😂🤣


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

You increase your pay by declining trash orders.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Chrisskates808 said:


> I apologize for bringing up gas because it's been discussed so many times. Gas prices are raising and I feel like there will be some people quitting. Also, I hate to shit on newer drivers because seems like the newer drivers are getting prioritized over experienced drivers.
> 
> Because I'm on a bicycle, I don't have to worry about getting gas.
> 
> With this circumstance happening, do you feel like people might stop delivering and hopefully the pay will increase for us as there may be a possibility of having less people out in the market?


Depends on the Tips .


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I’m sure they’ll be people quitting. The smart ones at least. I’m sure they’ll come up with some wonderful ideas to blow rainbows up our a$$es to make us all think we’re making a killing


----------



## Vasilis I (11 mo ago)

Chrisskates808 said:


> I apologize for bringing up gas because it's been discussed so many times. Gas prices are raising and I feel like there will be some people quitting. Also, I hate to shit on newer drivers because seems like the newer drivers are getting prioritized over experienced drivers.
> 
> Because I'm on a bicycle, I don't have to worry about getting gas.
> 
> With this circumstance happening, do you feel like people might stop delivering and hopefully the pay will increase for us as there may be a possibility of having less people out in the market?


I think that there will people jumping ship and quitting because there comes a point when the price of gas will be too high to make ends meet. Here in Markham, Ontario and in Toronto gas is about $1.85 a litre. And tips are extremely variable at best. You never know what you're going to get based on demographics and such.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Chrisskates808 said:


> I apologize for bringing up gas because it's been discussed so many times. Gas prices are raising and I feel like there will be some people quitting. Also, I hate to shit on newer drivers because seems like the newer drivers are getting prioritized over experienced drivers.
> 
> Because I'm on a bicycle, I don't have to worry about getting gas.
> 
> With this circumstance happening, do you feel like people might stop delivering and hopefully the pay will increase for us as there may be a possibility of having less people out in the market?


Being on a bike means that you are much less affected by this craziness but you need to stick to your guns and only take quality pings. Uber is not going to stop giving out $2.50 pings as long as there is some idiot willing to take them. Hopefully you'll see a little more money and a bit more surge.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I suspect some casual drivers will drive less. Full timers who rely on it, less so.



Uber's Guber said:


> Biden?!?… 😃


Nah, it's the pesky oil companies that coincidentally charge high prices when Democrats are in power. /S


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Being on a bike means that you are much less affected by this craziness but you need to stick to your guns and only take quality pings. Uber is not going to stop giving out $2.50 pings as long as there is some idiot willing to take them. Hopefully you'll see a little more money and a bit more surge.


Man, I'm tired of idiots taking shitty orders. It's going to mess up everyone


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I’ve certainly adjusted my standards. I’m now restricting pick ups/deliveries total mileage to a max of 7 miles. Anything over that must pay $3 per mile or I won’t touch them. As gas continues to rise I’ll just keep lowering how many miles I’ll go and the minimum offer value I’ll take.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> I’ve certainly adjusted my standards. I’m now restricting pick ups/deliveries total mileage to a max of 7 miles. Anything over that must pay $3 per mile or I won’t touch them. As gas continues to rise I’ll just keep lowering how many miles I’ll go and the minimum offer value I’ll take.


That makes sense, but you have a normal civic? I've got a hybrid, but still, $5 gas is hard to do a 10-20 mile unicorn.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> That makes sense, but you have a normal civic? I've got a hybrid, but still, $5 gas is hard to do a 10-20 mile unicorn.


Yes a non hybrid Civic.

Tonight it snowed here so I knew there would be less drivers out. Running both DD and GH I decided not to take any offer over 5 miles total (pick up/drop off) no matter what it paid. I declined a boatload of offers. After 3 hours (6 to 9) I averaged $25/hr and $2.77 per mile! As an experiment I’m going to try it again on a normal weather night. My guess is it will be harder to do that on a good weather night but who knows if drivers drop out due to higher gas prices.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Nah, it's the pesky oil companies that coincidentally charge high prices when Democrats are in power.


Funny how those government-imposed taxes on fuel always seem to keep going up & up...


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Seamus said:


> I’ve certainly adjusted my standards. I’m now restricting pick ups/deliveries total mileage to a max of 7 miles. Anything over that must pay $3 per mile or I won’t touch them. As gas continues to rise I’ll just keep lowering how many miles I’ll go and the minimum offer value I’ll take.


Seven miles is to far unless your getting work where you make the delivery. I always take the delivery miles and multiply by two since I might be driving back to get more work. I don't like to go out in the boondocks especially at night. I've noticed most deliveries seemed to be capped at $3 per mile.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

For every driver that quits two ants will jump in to take their place.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Funny how those government-imposed taxes on fuel always seem to keep going up & up...


They will " Drop " the Fuel Tax.



Then IMPOSE A MILEAGE TAX !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Is your Car an Energy Star Car ?


----------



## Vasilis I (11 mo ago)

Uber's Guber said:


> Funny how those government-imposed taxes on fuel always seem to keep going up & up...


In the news yesterday they did a piece showing that in Ontario about 50 cents per litre is the corporate gov't's take


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> You increase your pay by declining trash orders.


This exactly. I made $94 on my first three deliveries alone last night on DD. I didn't make that much by accepting any orders they send me.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Toby2 said:


> I’m sure they’ll be people quitting. The smart ones at least. I’m sure they’ll come up with some wonderful ideas to blow rainbows up our a$$es to make us all think we’re making a killing


I was told by Uber that if I am making ten an hour then I should be making a profit and I just laughed at that notion and told the Filipino Phone Hooker that I can make more asking if you like to super size your meal!


----------



## chameleon168 (Mar 27, 2018)

They will get _everyone_ to accept sh*tty paying trips once they install the "must accept 30% of your requests in order to keep seeing upfront delivery addresses" BS in your area. 

I'm in Phoenix, I've had it just under 2 months and it SUCKS.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Hexonxonx said:


> This exactly. I made $94 on my first three deliveries alone last night on DD. I didn't make that much by accepting any orders they send me.


Holy sheet! I can't remember a single DD order in my area paying $20 much less that $30+ you are seeing. Anything over $10 is ALWAYS > 10 miles and usually closer to 15 miles and never worth doing.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I've cut way back. The time has come. The end is near for this for me. I'm pulling in $70-$100 a day just working lunch for 3 hours but it's not worth being out there anymore. Dinner "rush" is basically non existent anymore with exception of a few Saturdays. Sunday is no longer a guaranteed $200. The offers have been ridiculously low when it is busy. I'd probably only do it very casually on a bicycle, in the right weather and for exercise.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

FL_Steve said:


> Holy sheet! I can't remember a single DD order in my area paying $20 much less that $30+ you are seeing. Anything over $10 is ALWAYS > 10 miles and usually closer to 15 miles and never worth doing.


Denver has always been good to me. I started doing this in October 2019. Back then it was just weekends. It wasn't until January 2020 when I got my first high paying order. It was Red Lobster order that paid me $43. From then on, it seemed like good payouts became more regular and they continue today. For some reason, they mixed up my deliveries and put them in the wrong order. I started the night with the sushi order and finished with the Qdoba order. First three deliveries were the Sushi order, Wingstop and then the Heaven Dragon.

My minimum is $10 but most times it's around $15.


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

I don't understand all the negative stuff. I also don't understand the low key dissing from a bicycle delivery person.

I am not concerned I am onto other stuff, but in the meantime I have been approved to return to UberEats. I applied for my debit card and should see that next week. I activated shopping, so all the above.

Los Angeles is a good market for all these apps. Since that stupid Prop 22 law has been enacted all you have to do is cross 40 hours, no matter what you have done that week. You will get a bump to whatever $18 x 40 hours is suppose to be which I think is $720.

Tips are not accounted against that and that is how I kept getting over $1,000 a week with Instacart.

Going in hard for the rest of this month and the next month and half. 

Gas in real terms is only up a $1 plus a little more than it was before the war broke out, I used up to 3 gallons of E85 as well, one of the perks of using a performance car for this kind of activity, I still get over 45 mpg on the freeway.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

chameleon168 said:


> They will get _everyone_ to accept sh*tty paying trips once they install the "must accept 30% of your requests in order to keep seeing upfront delivery addresses" BS in your area.
> 
> I'm in Phoenix, I've had it just under 2 months and it SUCKS.


If your food was 30% poop, would you still eat it?


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

chameleon168 said:


> They will get _everyone_ to accept sh*tty paying trips once they install the "must accept 30% of your requests in order to keep seeing upfront delivery addresses" BS in your area.
> 
> I'm in Phoenix, I've had it just under 2 months and it SUCKS.


This is how ue was in the beginning in my market but there was no acceptance criteria. Every order you didn't know where you were going. I stopped doing deliveries after a couple days. Only plus side was we got paid way more for time etc but it still wasn't worth it.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I’m sure some people will quit. I’m only taking short trips that are at least $7.

Our government recently said that there’s not much he, I mean it can do about high gas prices. So he, I mean it is giving up.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> This is how ue was in the beginning in my market but there was no acceptance criteria. Every order you didn't know where you were going. I stopped doing deliveries after a couple days. Only plus side was we got paid way more for time etc but it still wasn't worth it.


When I was doing uberx back in 18 and ue rolled out I opted in, I used to get 2-3 deliveries per week, I didn't mind them at all because they counted toward promotions, ever since I quit x there's no way I'm doing blind deliveries.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

Ya I remember when UE started a picture of a burger and soda popped up on the app It just said meal, no other info. They didn’t pay much but it was at least a break from dealing with pax


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

ColonyMark said:


> I’m sure some people will quit. I’m only taking short trips that are at least $7.
> 
> Our government recently said that there’s not much he, I mean it can do about high gas prices. So he, I mean it is giving up.


i may sound like a dick, but it would also help if there are less drivers especially if the newer couriers are being prioritized and getting more orders


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Chrisskates808 said:


> i may sound like a dick, but it would also help if there are less drivers especially if the newer couriers are being prioritized and getting more orders


Newish drivers tend to accept everything, which is why the pay is so low, when the pandemic hit and almost everyone started collecting the pay was really good, I remember at one point grubhubs minimum was $9 and it was non stop, doordash peak pay was $5-$7 sometimes, ever since things started to get back to normal and the market started to get saturated again it's been crap.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Uber just sent out a message in my market that they begin charging a 45 cent surcharge on every eats delivery & 55 cents on every r/s starting 3/16 all goes to the driver. So based on my past experience with them pretty much expect surge/boost to be adjusted down accordingly


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

The Lyft and Uber drivers are quitting passenger rides and coming to deliveries. They think they won’t have to drive the long miles that they get tricked into. Here in Cali, or maybe it’s just Los Angeles county DoorDash isn’t hiring new drivers and I doubt the existing ones are gonna quit because the gas prices are rising.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Alltel77 said:


> Uber just sent out a message in my market that they begin charging a 45 cent surcharge on every eats delivery & 55 cents on every r/s starting 3/16 all goes to the driver. So based on my past experience with them pretty much expect surge/boost to be adjusted down accordingly


Yea I got that message too but I highly doubt it applies to me because I’m on a bicycle


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

Chrisskates808 said:


> I apologize for bringing up gas because it's been discussed so many times. Gas prices are raising and I feel like there will be some people quitting. Also, I hate to shit on newer drivers because seems like the newer drivers are getting prioritized over experienced drivers.
> 
> Because I'm on a bicycle, I don't have to worry about getting gas.
> 
> With this circumstance happening, do you feel like people might stop delivering and hopefully the pay will increase for us as there may be a possibility of having less people out in the market?


How do the 5 to 10 mile deliveries pay? Do you make good money by bike with those? Are you only taking orders that are 2 miles or less? Kind of limits your ability to accept orders.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

tkman said:


> How do the 5 to 10 mile deliveries pay? Do you make good money by bike with those? Are you only taking orders that are 2 miles or less? Kind of limits your ability to accept orders.


You’d be surprised. Best per hour/mile happens when I do lots of short cheap trips. Mornings, it’s a bagel place. I consistently get 1-2 milers for $5-6, one after the other.

Same for my local McD at lunch.

I can spend hours waiting for one $10+ trip that’ll take me at least half an hour, maybe 20 minutes.

This may be accurate only for my market, but I’ve found that people tend to tip flat amounts, not percentages, for delivery. Phsycologically, a $3-4 tip is what they add on. They don’t care about distance. They don’t care about amount of food. They tip $5 when they want to be generous. 

Sure, there are those who tip more. But you wait so long for them it becomes costly.

Don’t kill the messenger. It’s kinda like with cabs. An upfront cost, and then a per mile. Lots of short trips pay better than one long one.

I can do 4 or more short runs an hour for $5 and it’ll be *minimum* $2.50 per mile, $20/hour. And I’m not just sitting there with the heat/ac running (most days), wasting time and gas.

If it’s 1 mile for $5.25, I’m doing it.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> You’d be surprised. Best per hour/mile happens when I do lots of short cheap trips. Mornings, it’s a bagel place. I consistently get 1-2 milers for $5-6, one after the other.
> 
> Same for my local McD at lunch.
> 
> ...


I can't speak for every area, but in mine, for Doordash, I can say that I will not do anything under $6.75. That is where at least for now the hidden tips start. That does not mean every $6.75 has one, but a $6.50 for sure does not. Until that changes, that is my lower limit. Also, the lowest offer is $2.75 (no tip) for like 2-3 miles. So, that means that they begin hiding tips at $4 tip and up.
Just some food for thought...


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> I can't speak for every area, but in mine, for Doordash, I can say that I will not do anything under $6.75. That is where at least for now the hidden tips start. That does not mean every $6.75 has one, but a $6.50 for sure does not. Until that changes, that is my lower limit. Also, the lowest offer is $2.75 (no tip) for like 2-3 miles. So, that means that they begin hiding tips at $4 tip and up.
> Just some food for thought...


You have no idea how long I’ll wait for a $6.75 going less than 8 miles. 😂

I’ll say this: pings change day to day. If I see a good one, I’ll jump on it. But experience has shown that in my area sitting there waiting for a nice one puts me at about $5/hour.

This may change once the Bennies arrive for their annual barf-fest (aka “summer at the Shore”), but that’s a couple of months away. Plus I hate going to Seaside in the summer - 25 mph plus taboons of slow-moving (‘cause they can!) pedestrians, minus parking.

Whenever I got a hidden tip on DD, it was about $1. I think I got a decent bump only once.

I liked waiting for great pings. After all, my AR is 2%. But the truth is - that doesn’t make bank.

P.S. to the usual suspects: Please spare me the “do something else” speeches. There are reasons why I continue doing this. I’m merely figuring out what works in my area.


----------



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

Hexonxonx said:


> This exactly. I made $94 on my first three deliveries alone last night on DD. I didn't make that much by accepting any orders they send me.


Does door dash tell you up front what you’re getting with the tip and total miles like grub hub


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

joevegas said:


> Does door dash tell you up front what you’re getting with the tip and total miles like grub hub


It gives you miles and total with tip. You can zoom in on the delivery address. Total sometimes is higher than what they tell you. In my experience - never lower. (Not like UE where they can tipbait,)


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> It gives you miles and total with tip. You can zoom in on the delivery address. Total sometimes is higher than what they tell you. In my experience - never lower. (Not like UE where they can tipbait,)


I hate that Uber lets customers tip bait. They can add more tips which I obviously won't complain but remove or reducing tips is ****ing whack


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Chrisskates808 said:


> I hate that Uber lets customers tip bait. They can add more tips which I obviously won't complain but remove or reducing tips is ****ing whack


Tip-baiting is over-hyped. 1000+ deliveries and that's never happened to me. I had a tip reduced one time but that was due to something I did. I've had the tip increased dozens of times.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

Same here. I’ve only had the tip reduced once or twice but I doubt it was a planned tip bait. I’m always a little suspicious of well tipped orders going to low income customers but the tips always come through. Maybe it’s a thing in some markets but not here.


----------



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> It gives you miles and total with tip. You can zoom in on the delivery address. Total sometimes is higher than what they tell you. In my experience - never lower. (Not like UE where they can tipbait,)


I did Gh and UE yesterday. Gh was overwhelming better . I was getting 2 to 4 dollar a mile offers. I didn’t accept one UE . Should I sign up with DD too or just stick with GH. Can I expect 2 to 4 mile offers with DD


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

That’s up to you. I have all three. Every market is different, in mine - DD is the busiest. 2/mile are not very common in my area.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> That’s up to you. I have all three. Every market is different, in mine - DD is the busiest. 2/mile are not very common in my area.


In my area, you will get $2/mile for both GH and DD, along with the endless $0.50/mile offers.
The difference between the two is that on average the GH orders are for greater distances.
For example, 
GH - $16 for 9 miles
DD - $7 for 4 miles
Not that DD won't send you out of your area. They will. But, GH is more likely to give you another load while you are outside your area than DD. DD is getting slighty better at that lately.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

FL_Steve said:


> Tip-baiting is over-hyped. 1000+ deliveries and that's never happened to me. I had a tip reduced one time but that was due to something I did. I've had the tip increased dozens of times.


I hade it happen to me about two months ago and that was the last delivery I made on UE up until now.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

FL_Steve said:


> Tip-baiting is over-hyped. 1000+ deliveries and that's never happened to me. I had a tip reduced one time but that was due to something I did. I've had the tip increased dozens of times.


Happened to me once. And it hurt my feelz. 🥺

P.S. I did nothing wrong and was really fast.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Happened to me once. And it hurt my feelz. 🥺


I understand. I had it happen once. Was a $13 Subway order that was one from drop-off. Funny thing is, the total payout took about two hours to show up instead of an hour. Never had that happen before. When it did complete, it paid me $2.50.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I do generally agree, though, that it’s a non-issue. That said, I do believe it might occur more frequently in other areas. Like larger cities, etc.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

I actually "tip-baited" a driver as a customer once. Well not really! But it probably looked that way to the driver. I hadn't ordered from UE in a while and didn't know my default card was an old, inactive one. The web page took my updated card info for the order and that went thru but the tip payment didn't go thru until the *next day. *Fortunately, the driver did not seek revenge on me during that time.


----------

